# butter fish



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I picked up some butter fish from my grocery store and my p's seem to love them, the bones and head are soft enough for them to eat so nothing goes to waste.
does anyone used those before? I'm wondering if it'll be ok to use as stable diet.


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't see why not. Fish is fish.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, I think the same....







Just get if frozen first to kill a possible parasite Jack.

Cheers.


----------

